# NSW serial XAJ70043 can use SX pro ?



## crewockeez (Nov 21, 2018)

NSW serial XAJ70043 can use SX pro ?


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Nov 21, 2018)

YW


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 28, 2018)

*XAJ700*

XAJ700002-XAJ700065
XAJ700070-XAJ700085
XAJ700090-XAJ700093
XAJ700098-XAJ700132
XAJ700133-XAJ700153
XAJ700150-XAJ700199
XAJ700197-XAJ700319
XAJ700304-XAJ700371
XAJ700319-XAJ700433
XAJ700417

Worked


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Nov 29, 2018)

Serials beginning with XAJ7:
XAJ7004000X and below are safe to buy
XAJ7004100X and above not safe to buy, possibly patched
XAJ7005000X and above definitely patched


----------



## Saver175 (Mar 7, 2019)

So I am gonna buy same serial so possible to hack it ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



crewockeez said:


> NSW serial XAJ70043 can use SX pro ?


Did it worked with you?


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 7, 2019)

https://ismyswitchpatched.com/, check here to see your Switch is hackable or not.


----------



## Saver175 (Mar 9, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> *XAJ700*
> 
> XAJ700002-XAJ700065
> XAJ700070-XAJ700085
> ...


Xaj700058 ؟؟؟


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 13, 2019)

Saver175 said:


> Xaj700058 ؟؟؟


Why not check here https://ismyswitchpatched.com/?


----------

